# what is your un-fanciest meal?



## boomchakabowwow

some of you are artist. food artist. great meals, great pictures.

but what is your most mundane, inexpensive..food.?

me? my wife is rarely home..so when i dont cook. warm up some brown rice, steam some greens (or frozen peas) and lay on some canned sardines. i bet my good cholesterol is kicking some A.


----------



## ecchef

Sardines here too. With cottage cheese & sriracha.


----------



## Bill13

Ramen noodle soup. I will add scallions and sliced mushrooms, done. Maybe a little Sriracha.


----------



## Anton

MY tuna salad. Always have cans of *good* tuna; fry capers, garlic, fresh oregano, lemon and OO. never fails

But also second the thought of sardines


----------



## mr drinky

When lazy I steam one of those edamame bags they sell at Target. Then I add some olive oil, a can of that Ortiz tuna, some lemon or lime juice, salt, pepper, some spices (sumac, sweet paprika or maybe hot sauce) and crumble some feta cheese. Done.

k.


----------



## rahimlee54

Fried egg sandwich.


----------



## DamageInc

Pasta with good olive oil, garlic, and chili flakes. Not healthy by any means, but with good pasta on hand it's delicious.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

pasta tossed with fried pancetta, a poached egg with a squirt of hot sauce and sprinkle of parsley. Sometimes I'll substitute SPAM for the pancetta (shhh, don't tell anyone)


----------



## Cashn

Eggs, usually an omelette with sriracha.


----------



## johnstoc

Mash up a ripe avocado, mix with shredded chicken (canned stuff from Costco is alright if short on time), garlic, salt, pepper, lime, and Serrano or jalapeño. Char up some corn tortillas to eat it with.


----------



## Talim

Pan fry thin slices of spam and eat it with rice and ketchup.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Anton said:


> MY tuna salad. Always have cans of *good* tuna; fry capers, garlic, fresh oregano, lemon and OO. never fails
> 
> But also second the thought of sardines



yeah man! I love tuna salad - what about throwing some sardines into that.

an aside: canned tuna is one thing it never pays to save money on! Some of the cheaper stuff is just nasty.


----------



## Bill13

Quick dinner is crisp up some Ventreche and drain on paper towels. Add 20-30 sage leaves to the fat (sometimes I drain off 1/2 the fat and put in some unsalted butter for a lighter flavor) and when crisp place on PT with Ventreche. Drain the oil and boil off the fond with a dry white. Pour over you cooked penne pasta then add the Sage and Ventreche. A little salt and pepper to taste. No Ventreche or a vegetarian, use Pinenuts.


----------



## Bill13

DamageInc said:


> Pasta with good olive oil, garlic, and chili flakes. Not healthy by any means, but with good pasta on hand it's delicious.



lus1:


----------



## Mrmnms

Ventreche, unsmoked bacon, like pancetta. Pretty cool. Scrambled eggs and melted cream cheese cooked in brown butter with any bread left in the house.


----------



## chinacats

Boiled potatoes smothered in fried onions, poblanos, garlic, topped with poached or fried egg. Final touch is El Yucateco green habanero sauce.


----------



## schanop

Jook, anyone?


----------



## WildBoar

Sausage and potatoes. Brown a mix of hot and sweet Italian sausages and put into pyrex 'baker' with peeled/ rough-chopped Idaho potatoes, sliced onion, garlic cloves, salt, pepper and olive oil. Cover with foil and bake ~45 minutes. Remove foil and bake some more until potatoes have absorbed a tasty amount of sausage fat and olive oil. Best part is the potato pieces that stick to the pyrex and caramelize...


----------



## Cheeks1989

Hot pocket ham and cheese. Chef mic is king when you get home after a grueling day.


----------



## panda

fried bologna & egg sammich


----------



## ynot1985

you mean chinese rice porridge?



schanop said:


> Jook, anyone?


----------



## Bill13

Cheeks1989 said:


> Hot pocket ham and cheese. Chef mic is king when you get home after a grueling day.



If you are talking about the Hot Pocket's in the freezer section I will assume they have improved greatly since I tried one in the 90's and thought they were inedible.


----------



## Bill13

WildBoar said:


> Sausage and potatoes. Brown a mix of hot and sweet Italian sausages and put into pyrex 'baker' with peeled/ rough-chopped Idaho potatoes, sliced onion, garlic cloves, salt, pepper and olive oil. Cover with foil and bake ~45 minutes. Remove foil and bake some more until potatoes have absorbed a tasty amount of sausage fat and olive oil. Best part is the potato pieces that stick to the pyrex and caramelize...



Sounds good. I might be tempted to make it even more decadent by sprinkling it with some cheese and putting it under the broiler until browned.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Lol Bill they still suck.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Well, since we are having a confessional about the nasty (not necessarily tastewise) crap we eat when no one is looking, I like to fry up a couple slices of Costco maple bacon then sauté some onions and mushrooms in the fat and add all to a nice pot of Kraft Macaroni and Cheese. If I'm feeling particularly classy I'll chop up some chives and sprinkle on top.....sigh - there, I said it.


----------



## schanop

ynot1985 said:


> you mean chinese rice porridge?



Yes, Jook. Can be very plain unadorned, or with some little fancy adornment.


----------



## Bill13

Okay, so I eat a mix of Cheerios and Mini Wheat's almost every day for breakfast. If it's a Friday maybe I have Lucky Charms (still mixed with Cheerios).


----------



## WildBoar

Bill13 said:


> Sounds good. I might be tempted to make it even more decadent by sprinkling it with some cheese and putting it under the broiler until browned.


Nah, think that would go in the wrong direction. Would likely benefit from some shaved truffle, though!


----------



## Godslayer

Egg with tomato sauce and deli meat speck.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Bill13 said:


> Okay, so I eat a mix of Cheerios and Mini Wheat's almost every day for breakfast. If it's a Friday maybe I have Lucky Charms (still mixed with Cheerios).



Sounds like my breakfast except my parrots like them so much I get mugged for half of them. The macaw gets like 15 cheerios in his bottom beak and just sits there munching them one at the time and making little pleasure squeaks.


----------



## panda

This 
http://m.samsclub.com/ip/pierre-bbq-rib-sandwich-8-ct/prod4360299


----------



## spoiledbroth

Smurfmacaw said:


> Well, since we are having a confessional about the nasty (not necessarily tastewise) crap we eat when no one is looking, I like to fry up a couple slices of Costco maple bacon then sauté some onions and mushrooms in the fat and add all to a nice pot of Kraft Macaroni and Cheese. If I'm feeling particularly classy I'll chop up some chives and sprinkle on top.....sigh - there, I said it.


i am the king of Kraft dinner cheese sauce...!

I really like making stew. Or chili. Those are pretty homely.

Anyone ever do uncooked Campbell's cream of mushroom soup spread on toast under the broiler for a few minutes... Bachelor life.

Kind of laughing at some of the un fanciest meals that involve so many steps! Come on guys ! We won't judge


----------



## Ucmd

Salad....and having said that... I love the creative fling it demands....custom dressing, toasted flavored croutons and nuts, greens etc. the variations are endless.


----------



## DDPslice

omelets, I eat at least one omelet a day. I should stop because my cholesterol is probably through the roof...but they are just so good and so easy


----------



## Mingooch

My heart attack special breakfast sandwich. Hard roll, taylor ham or pork roll, bacon, cheese, fried egg. Then you put butter on the roll with BBQ sauce, yes somehow those two work nicely together with all that.


----------



## nwdel

Rice and kimchi. So simple it's only 13 letters.


----------



## Von blewitt

Vegemite and Cheese on Toast or Cheese & Bolognaise Jaffle


----------



## ecchef

Von blewitt said:


> Vegemite and Cheese on Toast or Cheese & Bolognaise Jaffle



What..not bunny chow?!? :biggrin:


----------



## spoiledbroth

I thought bunny chow was an Afrikaner thing


----------



## mikedtran

Spam musubi


----------



## DeepCSweede

left over venison steak and potatoes sliced and fried up with onions salt n peppa


----------



## Mrmnms

Venison hash sounds PDG


----------



## ChefJimbo

Had to wait for a "JERSEY" guy to get the Taylor ham egg and cheese in there, thanks Mingoochlus1: Fried bologna with carmelized spanish onion and kosciusko mustard on a kaiser roll. I can feel my heart slowing.........


----------



## Nomo4me

Bit of avocado oil in a non-stick, toss in a handful of raw peanuts and finely diced shallot to brown. Then good frozen pork/leek/shrimp potstickers from the Chinese market placed in to brown on the bottom. Then some chicken stock and a lid to steam, remove the lid to cook off the liquid. 

Served over greens with some peanut dressing. Yum!


----------



## Casaluz

Hod Dogs with minced green onions and mashed avocado with salt, pepper and olive oil on top


----------



## panda

Cas, should add crushed plantain chips to that :hungry:


----------



## Casaluz

panda said:


> Cas, should add crushed plantain chips to that :hungry:



I actually sometimes add crushed potato chips to it... I will try your suggestion instead :doublethumbsup:


----------



## stevenStefano

Tin of baked beans with sausages in them, with cheese mixed in at the end, on brown toast with a poached egg


----------



## brianh

Scrambled eggs, nuked vegan bacon (done in 40 seconds and keeps in freezer), frozen fries, toast. 

Supermarket Rotisserie chicken with hummus, white rice. 

If I was single I'd prob live on grilled chicken with pasta in garlic oil.


----------



## Bill13

spoiledbroth said:


> i am the king of Kraft dinner cheese sauce...!
> 
> I really like making stew. Or chili. Those are pretty homely.
> 
> Anyone ever do uncooked Campbell's cream of mushroom soup spread on toast under the broiler for a few minutes... Bachelor life.
> 
> Kind of laughing at some of the un fanciest meals that involve so many steps! Come on guys ! We won't judge



Yea, mine sounded a bit involved. But I've made it many times so in my mind it's easy. Poached eggs seem to be a common theme!


----------



## sachem allison

Ketchup, scrambled egg fried rice with black pepper and chili flakes. Five minutes tops. If I have scallions they go in to.


----------



## sachem allison

Sounds weird but ketchup changes its flavor when cooked. More umami than sickly sweet.


----------



## Dardeau

True story. Depending on how much sugar is in the ketchup you use you have to be careful not to burn it, but it can be really good.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

wife is doing girl's night out.

rice, fried egg, kimchee. 

and a Sculpin beer. 

some of you all are badasses!! fantastic food riffs.


----------



## DDPslice

sachem allison said:


> Sounds weird but ketchup changes its flavor when cooked. More umami than sickly sweet.



I can confirm the deliciousness of this. Confit garlic puree might change your world, really hits with the shallots.


----------



## brianh

Ketchup is one of the few things I can't eat. Wife leaves a plate in the sink with ketchup on it and I wretch. Oddly, currywurst I can do no problem and one of the few meals my mother made as a kid that I enjoyed was some kind of roasted lamb smothered with ketchup and mustard.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Bill13 said:


> Yea, mine sounded a bit involved. But I've made it many times so in my mind it's easy. Poached eggs seem to be a common theme!



Haha I was just busting your chops fella, I guess least fancy doesn't necessarily mean fewest steps. I love beef stroganoff


----------



## mr drinky

brianh said:


> Ketchup is one of the few things I can't eat. Wife leaves a plate in the sink with ketchup on it and I wretch.



Yep, ketchup leftovers are nasty. Ding, ding ding -- you have won a showroom full of cash and prizes. 

Also, crusty dried hummus sucks.

k.


----------



## Karnstein

Discounting sandwiches (tomato-mozarella , or simply a slice of bread with fine Leberwurst or Mett), so stuff that involves some real cooking? 

Penne, can of diced tomatoes, garlic, onion and a diced zucchini. Salt, pepper and some chili for seasoning. Or if I have some left-over rice or potatoes in the fridge, it's either fried rice with egg and scallions or "Bratkartoffeln" with bacon, onions and scrambled eggs.


----------



## panda




----------



## SolidSnake03

Whiskey


----------



## mr drinky

SolidSnake03 said:


> Whiskey



We have a winner.

k.


----------



## alterwisser

brianh said:


> Ketchup is one of the few things I can't eat. Wife leaves a plate in the sink with ketchup on it and I wretch. Oddly, currywurst I can do no problem and one of the few meals my mother made as a kid that I enjoyed was some kind of roasted lamb smothered with ketchup and mustard.



Currywurst!!! [emoji7]


----------



## apicius9

Was just going to add mine, but it's impossible to top whiskey, currywurst or bratkartoffeln. 

My simple emergency food are Costco frozen potstickers. Throw them in the pan to brown, then sometimes just steam them in their soy dipping sauce and sprinkle a bit of sesame oil, sometimes I throw in frozen edamame or peas, steam with chicken stock. Alternative: quick pasta with a tomato sauce (I usually keep Newman's marinara around or have some homemade in the freezer), throwing in a can of tuna, some capers, anchovis, chili flakes. 

Stefan


----------



## alterwisser

apicius9 said:


> Was just going to add mine, but it's impossible to top whiskey, currywurst or bratkartoffeln.
> 
> My simple emergency food are Costco frozen potstickers. Throw them in the pan to brown, then sometimes just steam them in their soy dipping sauce and sprinkle a bit of sesame oil, sometimes I throw in frozen edamame or peas, steam with chicken stock. Alternative: quick pasta with a tomato sauce (I usually keep Newman's marinara around or have some homemade in the freezer), throwing in a can of tuna, some capers, anchovis, chili flakes.
> 
> Stefan



Actually Currywurst sounds almost fancy ... I wonder where I can get one now. I miss it. It's the first thing I always eat when traveling to Germany.

My go to is simple toasted whole wheat Italian bread with ripe avocado, salt/peppa and a Firestone Wookey Jack Black Rye IPA...


----------



## Mingooch

alterwisser said:


> Actually Currywurst sounds almost fancy ... I wonder where I can get one now. I miss it. It's the first thing I always eat when traveling to Germany.
> 
> My go to is simple toasted whole wheat Italian bread with ripe avocado, salt/peppa and a Firestone Wookey Jack Black Rye IPA...



Got a bottle of Firestone Stickee Monkee Barrel Aged Quad Ale at home right now.


----------



## alterwisser

Mingooch said:


> Got a bottle of Firestone Stickee Monkee Barrel Aged Quad Ale at home right now.



They are making some good stuff...!


----------



## strumke

Taco Bell! It's my kryptonite. I know it's bad, but its soooooo good!

At home I keep the freezer stocked with things easily thawed for the lazy dinner. Uncooked breaded chicken for a quick milanese in the oven, grilled chicken, portioned out chili, stock for a quick soup (just add veggies and some noodles), the list goes on (I've been called a freezer hoarder).


----------



## brianh

alterwisser said:


> Currywurst!!! [emoji7]



Love currywurst, but I gotta make it myself!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Spoonful of coconut oil, I can literally eat that sh!t right outta the jar


----------



## El Pescador

Instamac and little smokies.


----------



## scotchef38

Potato crisp sandwich


----------



## spoiledbroth

quick someone google soylent


----------



## Smurfmacaw

spoiledbroth said:


> quick someone google soylent



Make Room! Make Room!


----------



## HHH Knives

OK so although many of your combinations sound good. a few I cant even imagine.. Not a big sardine fan I guess. 

My fav is.. Grilled cheese, Egg in the hole sandwich! Fast, easy and OMG So good! For a real treat add bacon, or MORE bacon!!


----------



## Mrmnms

HHH Knives said:


> OK so although many of your combinations sound good. a few I cant even imagine.. Not a big sardine fan I guess.
> 
> My fav is.. Grilled cheese, Egg in the hole sandwich! Fast, easy and OMG So good! For a real treat add bacon, or MORE bacon!!


 This would be a big hit in my house, even if a little messy.


----------



## chiffonodd

spaghetti aglio e olio man, about as simple as it gets but so hard to get exactly right. sure havent done it yet


----------



## Customfan

Pizza pocket... If that can be called a meal....

Hey, sometimes a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do...


----------



## Danzo

Adams peanut butter, smuckers blackberry jelly, wrapped in a flour tortilla. 
Zap for 20 seconds. Any more and you'll burn the hell out of your mouth!
I eat this least 3 times a week.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

This conversation has gone from what is your most unfancy meal to who eats $#iT on a stick. I guess we should have defined meal, cause there is clearly a discrepancy. Does dump a scoop of protein powder into a glass of milk and stir count, oh I know better yet, dump a scoop of protein powder in your mouth and swallow. 

OH I know what you could squirt in your mouth and swallow and call a meal. HA


----------



## Adirondack

Fried egg (over hard) sandwich with Parmesan and maybe some Branston pickle.


----------



## stevenStefano

Soft boiled egg and pickled beetroot sandwich. So simple yet works so well


----------



## DevinT

Macaroni noodles, tomato juice, salt and pepper. 

Hoss


----------



## 99Limited

Sauteed mushrooms, kale and white beans. Takes me about 10 minutes from start to finish.


----------



## Anton

DevinT said:


> Macaroni noodles, tomato juice, salt and pepper.
> 
> Hoss



Wait, as in V8?


----------



## DevinT

Like V8 but just tomato juice.

Hoss


----------



## Korin_Mari

Fried rice. Sometime I have super sad fried rice with just onions and egg. lol


----------



## Adirondack

Korin_Mari said:


> Fried rice. Sometime I have super sad fried rice with just onions and egg. lol



Doesn't sound sad to me. :hungry:


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Adirondack said:


> Doesn't sound sad to me. :hungry:



not so sounding to me either.

last night..toasted a flour tortilla and warmed a small ham slice. it was unfullfilling, so i had a bowl of frosted mini wheats as a chaser.


----------



## Bill13

Does a good beer(s) count with some crackers and salami???


----------



## brianh

Bill13 said:


> Does a good beer(s) count with some crackers and salami???




YES.


----------



## Artichoke

Take a torta roll (from Costco/LaBrea bakery), split it and toss the two halves under the broiler to toast, add a couple of slices of breast meat from a still warm Costco roto-chicken with a little olive oil, salt and fresh ground black pepper.

That was lunch today after getting back from grocery hunting - Costco was the last stop.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Artichoke said:


> Take a torta roll (from Costco/LaBrea bakery), split it and toss the two halves under the broiler to toast, add a couple of slices of breast meat from a still warm Costco roto-chicken with a little olive oil, salt and fresh ground black pepper.
> 
> That was lunch today after getting back from grocery hunting - Costco was the last stop.



+1. One of my favorites


----------



## Artichoke

Mucho Bocho said:


> +1. One of my favorites



$4.99 for a hot, tasty and really moist already cooked chicken is an incredible value. And it's really good too!

How could that be bad?


----------



## Artichoke

Another winner is Marcella Hazan's Tomato Sauce III over pasta.

Simple. Good. Satisfying.


----------



## Zweber12

My most lazy, yet tasty meal would: rice, cottage cheese, hot sauce and half an advocado. All mixed and of course rice is made with a rice cooker to minimise the workload.


----------



## panda

those rotisserie chix cost less than a whole chicken, go figure. yes, they sure are delicious.


----------



## _PixelNinja

Artichoke said:


> Take a torta roll (from Costco/LaBrea bakery), split it and toss the two halves under the broiler to toast, add a couple of slices of breast meat from a still warm Costco roto-chicken with a little olive oil, salt and fresh ground black pepper.


On my first read I registered 'breast milk'. Thank you dyslexia.


----------



## CoqaVin

I am around and make awesome food all day and I come home and always usually have a good ole bowl of cereal


----------



## Danzo

Cereal +1. Almond milk though


----------



## chinacats

Lazy Saturday, farina and eggs...


----------



## Kingkor

Eggs and hot dogs.... best breakfast/lunch/dinner ever


----------



## AndersonRome

I prefer simple natural food only for my meal and i eat fruits and vegetables only. 
Thanks for sharing your meal ideas.


----------



## DamageInc

AndersonRome said:


> I prefer simple natural food only for my meal and i eat fruits and vegetables only.
> Thanks for sharing your meal ideas.



Well that didn't take long.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DamageInc said:


> Well that didn't take long.



hahah..great line!! i love it for Crossfit as well.


----------



## spoiledbroth

I have been buying alot of gyoza lately. CJ brand pork and leek is good, USA made.


----------



## Noodle Soup

Shake and bake pork chops, home grown and canned green beans and a home grown baked potato


----------



## Smurfmacaw

I hate it when people eat the food's food.



AndersonRome said:


> I prefer simple natural food only for my meal and i eat fruits and vegetables only.
> Thanks for sharing your meal ideas.


----------



## rhymeswithoranj

For me - puttanesca. (Pasta with olives, garlic, chile, tomatoes and capers). Takes 15 minutes from start to finish. For the kids - bacon and tomato pasta.


----------



## preizzo

For the puttanesca you need to add some oregano also &#128521;


----------



## youkinorn

I do a lot of whole-chicken roasting over vegetables and then just pick at it throughout the week until it's gone.


----------



## DanHumphrey

Stack of taco spices, diced peppers and onion, ground bison, black beans. Cook together. Serve straight, or over rice if some starch is needed.

Even simpler, sear some shredded Brussels sprouts, then pour scrambled eggs into the pan.


----------



## Iggy

Not so healthy: Croque monsieur with just simple good bread, simple good ham and loads of really good cheese (pref. Comté), butter and nothing else :knife:

healthy: simple green salad with austrian pumpkin seed oil, pumpkin seeds and a simple dressing


----------



## krx927

I have been advised to eat more fiber so what I regularly do lately is to take a bit of chicken breast, cut it in cubes and grill them in a pan with a bit of olive oil.
When they are done I throw in Heinz baked beans, wait until they start boiling (add some salt, pepper and chili) and eat with some bread.


----------



## akirapuff

spam, rice , kimchee


----------



## Chef_

As a pro-cook, i rarely cook at home. The way i cook things in a professional kitchen doesnt translate well when using home equipment , and theres no dishwashers to hand my dirty pots to. Microwaved chicken tenders on a sub roll is a staple meal for me at home.


----------



## Godslayer

Kraft diner, hot dogs or bolagna, ketchup. Sometimes I'll get fancy and added some sauted veggies. In cape breton/newfoundland this is dubbed a magical meal. Also Canadian kraft diner. Not that ****** american stuff. Also not brand name kraft diner, the 3 for a $1 kind.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Lomi salmon, rice, chili pepper water.


Get good Kim Chee from Korean market. Leftover rice in a skillet or Wok onions, egg, any veg in frig. spam kim chee.

Walmart frozen pork patties with chedder cheese. Cook onions & mushrooms with the pork burger. Toast the bun, lettuce, vine ripe tomato's.


----------



## Matus

Halusky  I always have fresh bryndza in the freezer (I buy about 4-5kg when visiting Slovakia and freeze it immediately) I bought a proper freezer for a car for this very reason.


----------



## Devon_Steven

Matus, I have a love for Halusky, but living in the UK have zero chance of finding bryndza. Can you suggest an alternative cheese? We have a lot of Polish food shops in the UK these days, do the Poles make a similar cheese?


----------



## Matus

Devon_Steven said:


> Matus, I have a love for Halusky, but living in the UK have zero chance of finding bryndza. Can you suggest an alternative cheese? We have a lot of Polish food shops in the UK these days, do the Poles make a similar cheese?



Devon, I am not 100% sure Poles also make bryndza, but it would not be a surprise if they would - they do great cheese from sheep milk (ostiepok). And bryndza is relatively easy to make once you have fresh sheep cheese. Do ask around. If they do make it, you will most probably find it there. 

I am toying with an idea of visiting UK later this year - should I bring you some? I will be buying a new 'stash' in July and I could reserve you some  If you would plan a trip to Germany than let me know and bring some big isolation box (you do not need active cooling if you pack the frozen items well). Just let me know


----------



## Dan P.

Unfanciest meal; Chip butty w. tea (w. a sprinkle of white pepper). Nothing finer! Though it used to be finer before they discontinued Mighty White


----------



## Devon_Steven

Matus said:


> Devon, I am not 100% sure Poles also make bryndza, but it would not be a surprise if they would - they do great cheese from sheep milk (ostiepok). And bryndza is relatively easy to make once you have fresh sheep cheese. Do ask around. If they do make it, you will most probably find it there.
> 
> I am toying with an idea of visiting UK later this year - should I bring you some? I will be buying a new 'stash' in July and I could reserve you some  If you would plan a trip to Germany than let me know and bring some big isolation box (you do not need active cooling if you pack the frozen items well). Just let me know




Matus, 


If you are heading down to the south west it would be a pleasure to offer you some hospitality. I live in the county of Devon (hence 'Devon' Steven), not far from Plymouth.

Last time I made Halusky was while living in Copenhagen in 2013... the Slovak girlfriend of a Danish friend had her parents bring in several kilos of bryndza and we had a halusky party.

Last time I ate Halusky was when those two got married - in Slovakia - last year and I went to the wedding :doublethumbsup:


Steven


----------



## Matus

Devon_Steven said:


> Matus,
> 
> 
> If you are heading down to the south west it would be a pleasure to offer you some hospitality. I live in the county of Devon (hence 'Devon' Steven), not far from Plymouth.
> 
> Last time I made Halusky was while living in Copenhagen in 2013... the Slovak girlfriend of a Danish friend had her parents bring in several kilos of bryndza and we had a halusky party.
> 
> Last time I ate Halusky was when those two got married - in Slovakia - last year and I went to the wedding :doublethumbsup:
> 
> 
> Steven



I will stay in touch should that trip materialise


----------



## Godslayer

Pop corn chicken/ toaster oven 12 minutes at 425, toss in an apple jelly green curry sauce. Put back in for 2 minutes, serve next to store bought macaroni salad and a slaw of daikon and carrot, rice vinegar and seasame oil. Little pepper.


----------



## cheflivengood

I butt dialed a past-order from dominoes the other day.


----------

